# New town, new house, new layout in progress...



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

So, moved in now, still unpacking a bit but I couldn't wait to get started on the new layout. So here it is, the progress from the very beginning. I have a forth table that needs to be built, but I may decide against it...taking up a lot of room as it is. This is all I have aquired thus far...still VERY new to this. Now that I have space, and a layout plan I can start seeing to it. This is just a track I put up to run some of the new rolling stock and mess with the new engine a bit. Alot more track is on the way. I will have to end up either cutting a hole out of the middle or pushing the tables back a bit so I can get around the layout as needed. I am planning on running Legacy, and using remote switches, however these items are not cheap. Also, this weekend I will be getting foam board to cover the table tops with for adding scenery. And all I have right now are O-36 curves but I am planning on running at least O-48. If you check out the last pic I have a pretty cool double stack...but sadley it won't run on O-36 Hahaha. 


















































































































































































Well, that's it for now...thanks for taking a look! Also, ANY tips are greatly appreciated since this is my first actual layout!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Its alive.:thumbsup:

Don't be in too much of a hurry to run the trains, plan what you are going to do with the layout first.

One thing to think about before you get too involved is overhead lights.
Do you have enough?
Do you have enough electrical outlets for power?
Are you planning on putting anything on the walls? 
Paint ,pictures,backdrop?
Can you sit on the table confident it will hold you?
What kind of items are you going to place around the track?

Plan that back corner before you lay the track so you can work easier, say a little mountain,or building or whatever you are planning. It seems so far that just the back corner might be hard to access unless your a tall person.

You might have been better without the table supports around the bottom and braced them at the top. It would have made it easier for you to get under the table for wiring.

The one table that butts up to the corner table could be moved out a bit and a couple of bridges put down to span the gap could be used. The gap itself could be made into a river.

Just a few thoughts for you to think about.

Where is that in your garage?
What is there? A lip on the floor?

Edit,
O takes up a lot of room add that fourth table you will be glad you did.
Use as much room as you can from the beginning.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

RHD,

Looks like a fun start! I especially like the home-supply store visit photo ... we don't usually see that perspective in people's photo shoots!

I assumed you screwed the plywood tops to the table frames? Doing so will increase overall stiffness of the table, of course. Screw the table sections together, too, of course.

Looks like a fine collection of locos/cars on your end. Very nice. Enjoy!

TJ


----------

